# Hollywood Couple Breaks up



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Well it's official, Britney spears has filed divorce papers!

So now that's she's single, think i have a shot?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Osiris said:


> Well it's official, Britney spears has filed divorce papers!


So?????? 



Osiris said:


> So now that's she's single, think i have a shot?:


Not a chance....................... lol


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Hmm ok one nighter I'll settle with! I can live with me being used like a piece of meat :lol:

She's look pretty dang good for having two kids in two years! So basically she just used k-fed for his genes huh? geez she musta been desperate


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

All I can say is this .... It's about friggin' time she divorced that no good loser, deadbeat, wanna-be gangsta, wife beater t-shirt wearing, low life husband. I felt sorry for her when she first married him and knew their marriage wouldn't last. Oh yeah she's HOT too !! Go get'er Osiris !! LOL !!!
Now watch this cuz this divorce is gonna get real ugly fast due to their pre-nup. He'll claim he was weaselled into it without any chance of looking into it more with his lawyers before his marriage to the Britster.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

OO she did get a pre-nup? glad she did! Now imagine she has custody of kids he wouldnt even be able to afford the child support :lol:

Hmm prenup i may have to look into that for myself, just in case! gotta have a backup plan. Dont want her taking my fish


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

:withstup: 

lol... how sad that you even _know_. :lol:


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

know? lol moment that happened it's been all over the news and radio kinda hard to miss it. I go on MTV.com every morning to tune into their video feed, and wham there it is


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Iron clad prenup. Cletus isnt going to get much.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

LOL !! Don't be surprised if K-Fed fights the pre-nup ! Grab some popcorn, some beer and watch what happens next !! LOL !!!


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Osiris said:


> So now that's she's single, think i have a shot?


 
Hmmmm..... I don't think so Marty, sorry 
Not unless your a rich.....


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Don't you know about my Uncle Sam?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Yeah I know your Uncle Sam. When you see him and your cousin FICA tell them they can go *(&%^*%*&%*&*&( off!!!


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

I don't know about your uncle sam, and by the sounds of it I don't want to either


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Now if John Cena will cream his *** on WWE it will be final justice. lol


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

LOL ! I saw the challenge Monday night on WWE. Cena made me laugh during his camera time ! Oughta be good to watch on New Year's Day ! K-Fed must be getting broke real fast ! LOL !!


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

NEWS FLASH !!!! Now K-Fed wants sole custody of his kids AND spousal support ! Now it's getting ugly already ! I'm just curious how he's going to pay for his lawyers !!?? LOL !!

Here's the link : http://music.msn.com/music/article.aspx?news=241008&GT1=7702


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

LMAo i was wondering same thing, how can he even afford to even try to take on Britney, he can't!


----------

